# Testosterone heptalyte better than enan/cyp



## Grozny (Feb 12, 2012)

*Testosterone heptalyte​*
We all know that Testosterone is the grandaddy of the steroids. Testosterone works. Plain and simple. Enanthate, Cypionate, Propionate, Suspension, Undecoanate, Sustanon, Sten, the blends; whatever. Everyone who has used these has had results when used with a good training regimine, proper diet and proper administration. Some of the testosterones make you retain more water than others, some dont upset your own testosterone production, most are injectable but one is oral, there are veterinary versions, most of the injectables are oilbased - but one is water-based. As you can see, there are many versions, manufacturers, strengths, etc. But one doesn't really get a lot of attention and it should. 

This testosterone comes from the people who have brought us the highly por Parabolan. It is called Testosterone Heptylate Theramex. Theramex is the name of the Lab in France that produces it. It is the only firm worldwide that produces it and it is sold under the name of Testosterone Heptylate Theramex. It has been in production since 1955. I will call this compound T.H. for short. T.H. has a very strong androgenic effect which goes hand in hand with a distinct anabolic component. T.H. is excellent for rapid buildup of strength and high quality muscle mass. If you look at the gain rates, this testosterone is milligram for milligram stronger than Enanthate, Cyp, and Prop.

T.H. leads to a stong protein synthesis in the muscle cell and promotes recovery to a high degree. The pump effect is enormous during the workout and a noticeable appetite increase happens only days after your first intake. The gains are usually very solid muscle due to the low water retention. Enanthate and Cypionate are usually marked for high water retention. So if users of testosterone who usually get puffy, give T.H. a try. 

The side effects of T.H. are similar to Cypionate and Enanthate, minus the high water retention. You still have to watch out for aromatization and a lowered Testosterone production rate.


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 12, 2012)

but..test is test.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

ok, what makes this test different other than it's ester?


----------



## Dath (Feb 12, 2012)

vibrant said:


> ok, what makes this test different other than it's ester?



x2 ?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice story bro but heptylate is just a fancy french name for enanthate


----------



## oufinny (Feb 12, 2012)

If its so great how come no one sells it?


----------



## independent (Feb 12, 2012)

oufinny said:


> If its so great how come no one sells it?



I have a feeling WP will be selling it soon.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 12, 2012)

good luck getting some...


----------



## redz (Feb 12, 2012)

Test heptylate IS test enanthate.
The ester is made from heptanoic acid (often called enanthic acid). It has a 7 carbon side chain, heptylate ( from the greek, heptathalon, meaning 7).

Reference.......

Enanthoic Acid [111-14-8] 

Synonyms: n-Heptanoic Acid; heptanoic acid; enanthic acid; enanthylic acid; n-heptoic acid; heptylic acid; n-heptylic acid; 5-hexacid c-7; 1-hexanecarboxylic acid; heptoic acid; Oenanthylic acid; Oenanthic acid;
(Enanthate)


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread was a flop.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

if you have ever used the real Testosterone Heptylate Theramex you would know what he is talking about


----------



## Grozny (Feb 12, 2012)

Cut and paste from the original french manufacturer: 

Google traduction :

Testosterone heptylate can, like any injectable testosterone, a rapid development of strength and muscle mass. Nevertheless, it seems to be more powerful than enanthate or cipionate, when we consider the recommended dosages, relatively moderate 250 to 500 mg per week and the positive results they achieve. Testosterone heptylate is causing a major protein synthesis in muscle cells and fosters recovery. Water retention accompanying the use of this product is slightly smaller than that induced by the enanthate or cipionate. In our opinion, this is simply the fact that the dosages used by athletes using heptylate are lower than the doses normally used for other types of testosterone. Testosterone heptylate easily converting into estrogen, is often full use by an additional intake of antiestrogens. Possible side effects are comparable to those of testosterone enanthate.

Testosterone heptylate can, like any injectable testosterone, a rapid development of strength and muscle mass. Nevertheless, its more powerful than enanthate or cipionate, when we consider the recommended dosages, relatively moderate 250 to 500 mg per week and the positive results they achieve. Testosterone heptylate is causing a major protein synthesis in muscle cells and fosters recovery. Water retention accompanying the use of this product is slightly smaller than that induced by the enanthate or cipionate. In our opinion, this is simply the fact that the dosages used by athletes using heptylate are lower than the doses normally used for other types of testosterone. Testosterone heptylate easily converting into estrogen, is often full use by an additional intake of antiestrogens. Possible side effects are comparable to those of testosterone enanthate.

Original text: 

La Testostérone heptylate permet, comme toute testostérone injectable, un développement rapide de la force et de la masse musculaire. Il paraît néanmoins être plus puissant que l’énanthate ou le cipionate, quand on considèrent les dosages recommandés, relativement modérés de 250 à 500 mg par semaine et les résultats positifs qu’ils permettent d’atteindre. Les athlètes qui utilisent ce stéroïde font état d’une congestion considérable. La Testostérone heptylate est à l’origine d’une importante synthèse protéique dans les cellules musculaires et favorise notamment la récupération. La rétention d’eau accompagnant l’utilisation de ce produit est un peu moins importante que celle qui est induite par l’énanthate ou le cipionate.La Testostérone heptylate se convertissant facilement en oestrogènes, on complète souvent son utilisation par une prise additionnelle d’anti-oestrogènes. Les éventuels effets secondaires sont comparables à ceux de l’énanthate de testostérone.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 12, 2012)

can you post a hyperlink where you got this info?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 12, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> if you have ever used the real Testosterone Heptylate Theramex you would know what he is talking about



this is what I m talking about;  it has nothing to do with enan or cyp its another moleclues HEPTYLATE.


----------



## colochine (Feb 12, 2012)

So it's not testosterone?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> So it's not testosterone?



Its testo but just another type of ester.


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 12, 2012)

So it's just pharma grade test comparable to enanthate?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Feb 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have a feeling WP will be selling it soon.



For only 3X the price of any other test...


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> this is what I m talking about; it has nothing to do with enan or cyp its another moleclues HEPTYLATE.


 it will give size and strength like no other !! your hair will grow real fast also !! LOL


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 12, 2012)

All old steroids guru love it.
i also like it when i use it long time ago!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> All old steroids guru love it.
> i also like it when i use it long time ago!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 12, 2012)

i know paradise


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 12, 2012)

so when will it be up on the site WP?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

Again Grozny, you fail to post why it is different from other tests, other than it has a different ester. I can make a post about tne or test susp being the strongest test, while that's true in a sense but test still remains test.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Again Grozny, you fail to post why it is different from other tests, other than it has a different ester. I can make a post about tne or test susp being the strongest test, while that's true in a sense but test still remains test.


 that's why i mentioned, unless you've used it, you may not know. If you have used it, then you WOULD know


----------



## oufinny (Feb 12, 2012)

So I still am not hearing how if this is so great, why it is not sold?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 12, 2012)

oufinny said:


> So I still am not hearing how if this is so great, why it is not sold?



Actually there is only couple of UK ug labs that is selling this testo ester.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 12, 2012)

flop


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> that's why i mentioned, unless you've used it, you may not know. If you have used it, then you WOULD know



Well, enlighten me. I still haven't heard a single sentence on why it's better.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Well, enlighten me. I still haven't heard a single sentence on why it's better.


 i'm not here to argue with you or anyone about this product. i already mentioned above that the strength gains and muscle growth from this were better by far than either test cyp or enan


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> i'm not here to argue with you or anyone about this product. i already mentioned above that the strength gains and muscle growth from this were better by far than either test cyp or enan



I'm not arguing with you. We're simply having a discussion. But after a few of your replies, it's clear that you can't explain why it's better, you're simply repeating the same thing "it's better". Neither you nor Grozny have given a single fact on why it's better.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'm not arguing with you. We're simply having a discussion. But after a few of your replies, it's clear that you can't explain why it's better, you're simply repeating the same thing "it's better". Neither you nor Grozny have given a single fact on why it's better.



At least I found some others on the WP payroll I can be skeptical of.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'm not arguing with you. We're simply having a discussion. But after a few of your replies, it's clear that you can't explain why it's better, you're simply repeating the same thing "it's better". Neither you nor Grozny have given a single fact on why it's better.


 lol !! you are wanting something written or documented. what we have is real life experiences that we have seen with our own eyes. You go ahead and use cyp or enanthate and if heptalyte ever becomes available to you, just pass it up


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> lol !! you are wanting something written or documented. what we have is real life experiences that we have seen with our own eyes. You go ahead and use cyp or enanthate and if heptalyte ever becomes available to you, just pass it up



wow, you just keep saying the same thing. I honestly expected more from you.

It turns out that the only "fact" you have is that "you" saw more results from it. The way this thread was started then is completely wrong, it should've started with "In my experience or In my opinion Test Hep is better"


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> wow, you just keep saying the same thing. I honestly expected more from you.
> 
> It turns out that the only "fact" you have is that "you" saw more results from it. The way this thread was started then is completely wrong, it should've started with "In my experience or In my opinion Test Hep is better"


lol !! you expected more from me ? we don't just go by studies but by what happens in actuality. if you wanted to, you could google the differences to see what they were. I'm telling you based on actual experiences. i did not start this thread, i just came in and responded about my actual experiences and what i've seen


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 12, 2012)

this thread is dildos


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> lol !! you expected more from me ? we don't just go by studies but by what happens in actuality. if you wanted to, you could google the differences to see what they were. I'm telling you based on actual experiences. i did not start this thread, i just came in and responded about my actual experiences and what i've seen



yes, I did expect more from you seeing as how you're a mod in this section. 

I dont need to google anything when someone makes a thread that's supposedly based on facts but in reality its simply someones preference and I ask for facts to back it up.

And for shits and giggles, I did google it. Chemically it's exactly the same as test e, maybe the reason you saw more results from it, is you've have been using underdosed test from a certain sponsor before that.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> wow, you just keep saying the same thing. I honestly expected more from you.
> 
> It turns out that the only "fact" you have is that "you" saw more results from it. The way this thread was started then is completely wrong, it should've started with "In my experience or In my opinion Test Hep is better"



Quite hard to argue with some guys that have a evident hidden agenda but here is a explenations regardless of whether if u injected 500mg of TNE or 500mg of Testos cyp, you will end up with approximately 500mg Testosterone in your system (ok, there is going to be slightly less testosterone with the cypionate because of the weight of the ester).
As u probably know  esters essentially delay the release of a steroids and some of them are more comfortable for use than others and this is the end of story. 

I had a great experience with this heptylate ester now I dont see where is a problem.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yes, I did expect more from you seeing as how you're a mod in this section.


sorry you had your hopes up brother 



> I dont need to google anything when someone makes a thread that's supposedly based on facts but in reality its simply someones preference and I ask for facts to back it up.


where does it say this thread is supposedly based on facts ?



> And for shits and giggles, I did google it. Chemically it's exactly the same as test e, maybe the reason you saw more results from it, is you've have been using underdosed test from a certain sponsor before that.


lol !! you're funny !! this board wasn't even around nor were any of these sponsors in 1994 and who says that i've even used anything from any of these "certain" sponsors ?

it looks like you're feeling threatened for some reason here and are now getting "pissy" as whatever company you are repping does not have this ?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> when someone makes a thread that's supposedly based on facts but in reality its simply someones preference and I ask for facts to back it up.


see below - he is stating that he had a great experience with it. are you ok now Vibrant ?



Grozny said:


> I had a great experience with this heptylate ester now I dont see where is a problem.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> *Quite hard to argue with some guys that have a evident hidden agenda* but here is a explenations regardless of whether if u injected 500mg of TNE or 500mg of Testos cyp, you will end up with approximately 500mg Testosterone in your system (ok, there is going to be slightly less testosterone with the cypionate because of the weight of the ester).
> As u probably know  esters essentially delay the release of a steroids and some of them are more comfortable for use than others and this is the end of story.
> 
> I had a great experience with this heptylate ester now I dont see where is a problem.



This^^^ coming from you? thanks for the laugh



ParadiseCup said:


> sorry you had your hopes up brother
> 
> where does it say this thread is supposedly based on facts ?
> 
> ...




Im not getting pissy, and yet again you sidestep a direct question. I dont give a damn that the company Im repping for doesn't have Test Hep (which is actually TesT E)

let me throw something in here: TesT Hep is the same exact thing as Test E.

see below:

*Testosterone Enanthate*

*Identifications*



*CAS Number:*  315-37-7
*Synonyms/Related:*
17-((1-Oxoheptyl) oxy) androst-4-en-3-one
17-Hydroxyandrost-4-en-3-one, 17-heptanoate
17beta-Enanthoxyandrost-4-en-3-one
17beta-Hydroxyandrost-4-en-3-one enanthate
4-Androsten-3-one 17beta-enanthate
Andro L.A. 200
Androgyn L.A.
Andropository
Androst-4-en-3-one, 17-((1-oxoheptyl) oxy)-, (17beta)-
Androst-4-en-3-one, 17-[ (1-oxoheptyl) oxy]-, (17.beta.)-
Androst-4-en-3-one, 17-[(1-oxoheptyl) oxy]-,(17.beta.)-
Androst-4-en-3-one, 17.beta.-hydroxy-, heptanoate
Androst-4-en-3-one, 17beta-hydroxy-, heptanoate
Androtardyl
Atlatest
C08157
D00958
Delatest
Delatestryl (TN)
DePatestrye
Depo-Testro Med
Ditate
DRG-0260
Durathate
Everone
Exten test
Heptanoic acid, ester with testosterone
Malogen L.A.
Malogen L.A.200
NSC-17591
Orquisteron-E
Reposo TMD
Reposo-TMD
Testanthate
Testate
Testenate
Testinon
Testoenant
Testonenant
Testosterone 17-enanthate
Testosterone enantate
Testosterone Enanthate
Testosterone enanthate (JP14/USP)
Testosterone enanthate [USAN:JAN]
Testosterone heptanoate
Testosterone heptoate
Testosterone heptylate
Testosterone, heptanoate
Testostroval
 


Source link: Chemical Database: Testosterone Enanthate (EnvironmentalChemistry.com)


Test heptylate from Theramex is simply a french brand for test E. Dont try and pass it off as something else. If you had good results from it then well good for you.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread but I think some of you compare pharma grade test heptalyte to some underdosed UG Test E or test C.

As I stated in my previous post heptalyte is french for enanthate.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but I think some of you compare pharma grade test heptalyte to some underdosed UG Test E or test C.
> 
> _*As I stated in my previous post heptalyte is french for enanthate.*_


Hold the fucking phone....are you serious?
This thread will be a complete and utter fail if this is true.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, I just re-read the whole thread. BACKFIRE!!!


----------



## scharfy (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant took a sledge hammer to this thinly constructed thread..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol^


----------



## boss (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought mods had to be at least a little smart? This one wasn't even a bit smart. Vibrant just lit this thread on fire. Hey paradise did you know anavar is better then oxandrolone? It just is don't ask me why. You suck


----------



## Imosted (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> This^^^ coming from you? thanks for the laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Vibrant again.


----------



## boss (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Gronzy hey paradise why you run away? Judens getting laced like its 1940


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

I would suggest toning it down. Paradise is a good friend of the owner. Don't want to get the ban hammer dropped.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Im not getting pissy, and yet again you sidestep a direct question. I dont give a damn that the company Im repping for doesn't have Test Hep (which is actually TesT E)


it sure seems like it to me



> let me throw something in here: TesT Hep is the same exact thing as Test E.
> 
> see below:
> 
> ...


good ! now you found some document that says it is is the same - you feel better ?



boss said:


> I thought mods had to be at least a little smart? This one wasn't even a bit smart. Vibrant just lit this thread on fire. Hey paradise did you know anavar is better then oxandrolone? It just is don't ask me why. You suck


 


boss said:


> Hey Gronzy hey paradise why you run away? Judens getting laced like its 1940


lol !! if you only knew - btw, you still in Hawaii ?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> This^^^ coming from you? thanks for the laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I can see u have some big difficulty to understand those things once again:

*Testosterone Theramex works better than Testo  Schering or any others. They contain the same active ingredient but they definetly have a different galenic formulation, this gives Theramex a better BIOAVAILABILITY.*

*Again u didn’t use it, then u couldn’t understand.*


----------



## independent (Feb 13, 2012)

So where can I buy it?


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 13, 2012)

fo real!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> it sure seems like it to me
> 
> good ! now you found some document that says it is is the same - you feel better ?



It seems to me that you are way too defensive without showing any proof and frankly after the way you handled yourself, your word means nada to me.

And yes I do feel better because I unlike you put some facts in this thread.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

Grozny said:


> As I can see u have some big difficulty to understand those things once again:
> 
> *Testosterone Theramex works better than Testo  Schering or any others. They contain the same active ingredient but they definetly have a different galenic formulation, this gives Theramex a better BIOAVAILABILITY.*
> 
> *Again u didn???t use it, then u couldn???t understand.*



No, you have BIG DIFFICULTY to understand that you're not backing anything up and that like your friend likes to say is BIG TRUE.

Finally got you to admit that its the same ingredient. show me where it says they have a different formulation.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> It seems to me that you are way too defensive without showing any proof and frankly after the way you handled yourself, your word means nada to me.
> 
> And yes I do feel better because I unlike you put some facts in this thread.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


>


----------



## Haitiansensation (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

I get this weird, molester-like laugh every time I think about clicking on this thread and watching the carnage....


----------



## fireazm (Feb 13, 2012)

hm


----------

